# Whats the ultimate soft plastic for snapper



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

Fellow Yakers

Whats the ultimate soft plastic for snapper? Size, colour and weight and of course brand?

Cheers


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

42


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Nah Dave , thats the meaning of life . well according to Monty Python it is :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

for snapper I reckon the 5" nuclear chicken gulp jerk shads :lol: :lol: . if your talking smaller squire (fish under 50cm) I like the 3" pearl/watermelon powerbait stick baits/ bass minnows

Lee


----------



## butts (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Sel

I'm probably not the right person to be replying but I just caught my first Red on a 4 inch Pumkin Seed Minnow.
I did see one get caught on a 5 inch Nuke Chicken as well. 
Did I tell you it was my first from the kayak (pretty happy about that), can't wait for the next and hopefully bigger.

Butts...


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

5in Nuke Chook/White Jerk shad
7in Nuke Chook/White Jerk shad
Big squidgy flickbaits pilchard


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Oh I remember when I used to catch Snapper, just seems such a long time ago. 

Any way for the bay, its 3,4 & 5" gulps shads in nuke chook, lime tiger and pumpkin seed, or what ever Red is using. Jig heads 2 grams for 5 mtrs or less and 3 grams up to 10 mtrs. Keep your trace 3 mtrs long and as light as possible, I use 6 - 8 lb, maybe 10 on the Jackals.
The fish usually feed off the bottom. When they're hungry they'll usually hit after you cast has hit the bottom. I usually wait about 10 secs or longer before working the plastic. If you get a bite pause and wait for the fish to take it before you set the hook.

I still have better success with the hard bodies, so use them as well. Same technique as with the plastics, the fish will mainly strike after you pause.

but hey I cant catch a cold lately, so copy what ever Red is doing, because its obviously working.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

For the smaller fish ( cos I only catch smaller snapper) the lime tiger Gulp 'shrimp?'


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Had my best success and biggest ones on Atomic 6" jerk shads in smoke back disco and also some success on squidgy 6" flickbaits in green.


----------



## SWANKIE (Jan 5, 2008)

bazzoo said:


> Nah Dave , thats the meaning of life . well according to Monty Python it is :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


NO! That's from Hitchhikers' Guide To The Galaxy!! The Ultimate Answer = 42


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

if I could use onyl 1 lure.

Gulp 5 inch Jershad in nuclear chook on a 3 oz - 3/0 jighead


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

The one thats on the end of your line, near a hungry Snapper 8)

Anyway, there are no freshwater Snapper :lol: :lol:

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

I was trying to come up with a definitive answer for this but there isnt one. The truth is, they will slam just about anything if you can put it in front of them. I reckon the bigger, the better, Colour does not matter. I tend to use a heavier jighead than the others have mentioned. If i were only had one i would say something around 5 or 6 inch with a curly tail 3/8 jig with a 2/0 hook and stinger. Probably pale in colour with some sort of smelly stuff on it. I am starting to lose interest in gulps.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

I asked the same question to a couple of old blokes that nail heaps of snapper from their stinkboat. They said if the snapper are there it doesnt matter what you use as long as its plastic :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

Gulp 5 inch jerk shad in "glow" has been the best for me in recent times, can't bring myself to try others lately 8)

Swisha.


----------



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

Been fishing the south coast and its been the 3" gulp minnow in pumpkinseed for me. Have succeeded where the standard bass minnows wouldn't even get a look. Sh#t thing is the wrasse love em too


----------



## reavesey (May 10, 2009)

Bazzoo. 42 is the meaning of life according to thought. From Hitch Hickers Guide To The Galaxy.


----------



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

ok I'm not claiming I know anything but from what I've been told by people that do catch Snapper is colour isn't a real issue. Apparently has more to do with contrast and the higher the contrast the better, that's why the Nuke Chick and Lime tiger etc work well as they do as they are more visible at depth


----------

